# Need Advice on What to Use to Clean the Wood on a Old Gerstner Tool Box



## Fired_Yo_Momma (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a newbie and I would like to pick you minds on what do you recommend to clean up the muck and dirt on old wooden tool boxes. I recently came into an old Gerstner tool box and I wanted to clean the wood before if it is determined that I would need to do a complete sanding strip.

Need your advice on what to do or what cleaning materials that I should pick up. Thanks!!

-Dave


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I got hold of an old Gerstner chest several months ago. I cleaned it up with mineral spirits, so as to not dissolve the finish. Maybe someone else will come up with a different solution. After having seen the workmanship, I was not particularly impressed- I had thought that they were the ultimate in tool chests. I sold that chest, and am building my own, for my wood carving tools.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had good success with Bar Keeper's Friend. I might try mineral spirits on my next cleaning.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I would start with mineral spirits and a toothbrush. Or a diluted citrus degreaser but don't let it set too long.

I'm an oddball I guess, but I never had any desire for a Gerstner.


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd suggest either Weiman or Guardsman Furniture cleaner/polish and some 0000 steel wool (probably Guardsman over Weiman for cleaning grime) I'd stick with the cream instead of spray if it were me. Both are available from Ace Hardware and other places.


----------



## remdds (Mar 19, 2011)

I have restored several of them. Gerstner sells a product that works real well. If you look around on their website
I believe there is a video showing how they do it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used GoJo hand cleaner with good results. Not abrasive, gets the dirt and grease off, doesn't harm the finish, and it gets your hands clean at the same time. What else do ya want? Finish off with a wipe of DNA (if it is compatible with the finish). Get on with the new finish.
Bill


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd not muck with the patina of that finish. I'd get any hard dirt off with a brush. I use renaissance wax. It was recommended by someone who worked with antiques. It is not cheap, but one can will last forever. It will clean and polish all in one wack and not damage the finish patina. Brings stuff to life do a before and after picture and you will see the diff.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/08G22/Renaissance-Wax.aspx?refcode=10INGOPB&gclid=Cj0KEQjwmqyqBRC7zKnO_f6iodcBEiQA9T996GTptTI98wcbjcoqVRtLvJKEiH18enyz6sjGtn2c4sYaAruw8P8HAQ


----------

